# Impossible de changer la taille d'une partition



## oohTONY (17 Juillet 2008)

Hello,
J'ai upgradé le Disque Dur de l'Apple TV avec un Western Digital 250Go mais je n'arrive pas à changer la partition MEDIA bloqué à 37Go 

- Utilitaire de disque me dit :
 "Erreur
MediaKit signale que la partition (carte) est trop petite"

- iPartition : ça plante car pas la dernière MAJ compatible Leopard et je veux pas mettre 40 EUR juste pour ça

- Genus Drive : il fait comme si ça marchait avec 3 seconde de 'travail' mais aucun message (ni d'echec, ni de réussite) mais la partition reste intacte.

- Avec le Terminal : j'ai essayé le code d'Engadget mais la partition s'est supprimée sans doute à cause de mon incompétence avec le code 

Aurriez vous une idée car un DD de 250 Go pour en Utiliser 40 c'est pas top 

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## oohTONY (18 Juillet 2008)

UP 

merci


----------



## jerome_istin (12 Septembre 2008)

Salut !

J'ai eu le meme probleme avec un disque Hitachi 160 Go.

Lorsque j'avais fait l'echange sous Tiger, ca avait marche nickel.

Depuis, j'ai installe Leopard et lorsque j'ai voulu refaire l'echange (j'avais remis le 40 Go suite a des problemes de chauffe): impossible.
Il semble que la derniere etape (agrandissement de la partition) plante tout le processus (meme probleme que toi, je me retrouve avec un disque sans partition "Media"). J'ai pourtant utilise exactement le meme tutorial.

Apres quelques recherches sur le net, il semble que cette derniere etape ne soit plus realisable sous Leopard (ne me demande pas pourquoi, je te dis juste ce que j'ai lu).

De mon cote, comme je n'ai pas envie de me faire chier et apres deux soirs passes a essayer et a faire des recherches, j'ai achete iPartition. Ca a marche nickel et ca a pris moins de deux minutes.

Pour Drive Genius, je ne sais, je ne l'ai pas...

Hope this helps!


----------

